# Cognac - where to start...



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm a Newb to Cognac. as such i would like to get some advice about a good place to start. whenever i think cognac i think of 3 brands, Hennesy, Courvaoisier, and Remy Martin. I want to start learning to appreciate the flavors in congac, but am not sure where to start. Just like any newb i rather not spend $100+ ona bottle that i probably won't be able to fully appreiciate. 

If you had to recomend a cognac to a complete newb (me) which would it be? why?


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

When it comes to Cognac, I typically drink Hennessy VSOP or XO. They have those small personal bottles of the XO if you can find it and try it out. Its smoother than the regular Henny and the VSOP. 

I'm sure others will chime in. I THINK there is a thread about this already and everyone talks about the different brands out there other than the 3 you mentioned.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I recently tried a bottle of JC Cognac, should run you about $20. IMO it would be a great taster for you.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

The first time I drank me some of that stuff was about 33 year ago!...Never drank it again until our 30th Anniversary!.....

*Can't say I knows where to start!.*..But I know wheres to end!...Fer me anyway! :doh:....

I has about 1/2 the bottle left........And maybe a flask! :hmm:

These are me First, only, and Last bottles!


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

68 Lotus said:


> The first time I drank me some of that stuff was about 33 year ago!...Never drank it again until our 30th Anniversary!.....
> 
> *Can't say I knows where to start!.*..But I know wheres to end!...Fer me anyway! :doh:....
> 
> ...


yeah at the $1800 price tag it's a bit above what i'm willing to pay for my first bottle of cognac. in 20 years for a special ocasion i will consider it.

you are a lucky man.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

would you recomend the Remy Martin VSOP over the hennesy VSOP?


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Mr_mich said:


> would you recomend the Remy Martin VSOP over the hennesy VSOP?


If you can get them...grab some of them Little shot size bottles and give um both a try, then decide! :biggrin:

but I've heard both are good!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is an excellent (and very accurate IMO) write-up that another brother did on here a couple of years ago.



> *Not Me:*
> 
> Avoid all the big houses, they are industrial producers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I like Remy VSOP for an everyday cognac and Remy XO for a treat!

As a side note, I was in Jamaica a few weeks ago at an AI resort and they had Remy VSOP! Outstanding, considering it was AI!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

I like Henny, but I don't have access to many other brands right now. If you want to develop a taste for cognac, try mixing it with ginger ale.


----------



## SammySticks (Jan 31, 2011)

I've never had a problem with regular old Courvoisier and my cigars!



Tarks said:


> I like Remy VSOP for an everyday cognac and Remy XO for a treat!





68 Lotus said:


> If you can get them...grab some of them Little shot size bottles and give um both a try, then decide! :biggrin:
> 
> but I've heard both are good!


Hehehe try it before you buy it. I like it.



Mr_mich said:


> yeah at the $1800 price tag it's a bit above what i'm willing to pay for my first bottle of cognac. in 20 years for a special ocasion i will consider it.
> 
> you are a lucky man.


I've never had any of that, to be honest. Has anyone else? Is it worth $1800?


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

SammySticks said:


> I've never had a problem with regular old Courvoisier and my cigars!
> 
> Hehehe try it before you buy it. I like it.
> 
> I've never had any of that, to be honest. Has anyone else? Is it worth $1800?


Nicer lounges usually have a bottle and offer it by the shot!....Them samplers run about $125 bones. :biggrin:

That little bottle in the pic went for $300 @ Bevmo.... a few year ago!

Is it worth it?? To some you bet!....

Kinda like these??

Fuente Don Arturo AnniverXario - $78.00 Fuente president Carlito Fuente created this special tribute to his father, Arturo in 2001, but not released until 2008. The cigar comes in *a chest of 46 maduro and 46 natural wrappers for a total of $7,500.*

Arturo Fuente Opus X "A" - $79.00 A huge powerhouse of a cigar at 9.2 inches long and a 43 ring gauge, and one of the rarest in the world to boot. It comes only as a single cigar, and is available only in select shops and a few online retailers.

Cohiba Behike - $470 The first run of the Behike was released in 2006. *One hundred custom humidors of 40 were released with serial numbered bands and a total cost of $18,000. *The cigar is 7.5" by 52 ring gauge and is being re-released as a different blend this year for about $50 a stick.

Gurkha His Majesty's Reserve - *$750 Infused with Louis XIII Cognac, only 100 boxes a year are produced and dolled out personally by the company owner, K. Hansotia. It is 7.5" by 52, and at $750 per cigar, a box of twenty will set you back a cool $15,000.*

Gurkha Black Dragon - $1,150 The most expensive cigar of the list is the first production of Gurkha Black Dragon. *Only five hand carved camel bone chests of one hundred cigars. The cigar comes in one size, 8.5" by 52. One chest can be yours for $115,000.* The second released "similar" blend is $10 to $15 a stick.

This list does not include the limited releases of the Fuente Charity collection or the extremely rare pre-embargo Cuban cigars, as they change with collector's market price. It is also important to note that several of the cigars listed are of Cuban origin and are included for information only. Readers in the United States should keep in mind that Cuban products are illegal, and should not be purchased.


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

I like henny VSOP, remember when your drinking cognac to pour and let it breath a few minutes then just SIP it periodically as your having your smoke. I shot glass full should get you thru a smoke IMHO. Im sure others have different techniques.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> Here is an excellent (and very accurate IMO) write-up that another brother did on here a couple of years ago.


That was great write up. Thanks for sharing!

i picked up a bottle of Remy VSOP last night. Primarily because it was a holiday pack so it came with a 50cc of the XO. Figured it was a good way to get some decent cognac, and a small sample of really expensive cognac.

i looked up some of hte brands in the write up, specifically Leopold Gourmel and Deret. Unfortunately neither are sold in my state but i found a few places online that sell them. they are remarkably affordable. the 10 year was about he same price as the VSOP remy i purchased.

of the 2 which would you perfere, and what version / age? I plan on ordering a bottle on Friday, payday :smile:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Mr_mich said:


> That was great write up. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> i picked up a bottle of Remy VSOP last night. Primarily because it was a holiday pack so it came with a 50cc of the XO. Figured it was a good way to get some decent cognac, and a small sample of really expensive cognac.
> 
> ...


I ordered the 6 y.o. Leopold Gourmel. It is absolutely delicious.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

So i had my first glass of cognac last night. i can say i really enjoyed it. ONe thing i noticed is that you have to take really small sips to get all the flavors and nuances. closer to the end, i took a rather large sip and while it tasted ok, it lost most of its complexity. Here's to another slippery slope :beerchug:


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

I used to love Cognac. I never mixed it with anything other that 2-3 ice cubes. Damn you heartburn for restricting me to beer. 

If you're on a budget try brandy it's the same stuff it's just not made in the Cognac region of France. E&J won't rot your gut and doesn't tast bad for $11 a fifth.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Mr. Slick said:


> I used to love Cognac. I never mixed it with anything other that 2-3 ice cubes. Damn you heartburn for restricting me to beer.
> 
> .


Interesting, i always thought you drank congac at room temp or use your hands / body heat to warm it up slightly. I have never heard of adding ice?


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Mr_mich said:


> Interesting, i always thought you drank congac at room temp or use your hands / body heat to warm it up slightly. I have never heard of adding ice?


Room temp would be proper, you'd get more flavor at room temp too. It's that I liked it on the rocks, as I do with any liquor. What I was trying to illustrate is that I don't believe in making a mixed drink out of it.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Mr. Slick said:


> Room temp would be proper, you'd get more flavor at room temp too. It's that I liked it on the rocks, as I do with any liquor. What I was trying to illustrate is that I don't believe in making a mixed drink out of it.


ahh ok, I agree with you on that point. I don't really like mixing any of my good liquers. i have no problem drinking a jack an coke, but if i'm drinking a pendelton i will have it neat or on the rocks. same goes for good rum. Vodka is a bit different though. i have never been able to "sip" vodka. i am Polish though, so i can take shots of vodka :biggrin:


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

A sniffer with a water back! :thumb:


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

Mr. Slick said:


> I used to love Cognac. I never mixed it with anything other that 2-3 ice cubes. Damn you heartburn for restricting me to beer.
> 
> If you're on a budget try brandy it's the same stuff it's just not made in the Cognac region of France. E&J won't rot your gut and doesn't tast bad for $11 a fifth.


 I like E&J VSOP good flavor, little money.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

well first I guess I should thank Habanolover for that quote he found. 

for me ever since I drank my first bottle of Hennessy XO I couldn't come to drink anything less. Personally I've never been a Corvoisier or Remmy fan. Not that you'd find these but second to XO was Hennessys' Single Distillery Cognac line back in 01 or 02. I had the pleasure of drinking a bottle of "Camp Romain" and "Le Peu" which were excellent if I recall. Also "Izambard" was quite nice as well. 

Personally my suggestion would be to start w/ something in the VSOP from any manufacture you go with. I mean if you really want grab a pint of VS and try it first to see the difference be my guest. But imho you might as well start off proper by going w/ a VSOP label.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Well with all these names flying around I guess I can recommend one of my favorites:

Martelli, I think you will enjoy it as well.

Not sure if anyone has said it yet but also the glass you drink it out of will make a big difference.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

About Cognac Glasses | eHow.com
op2:

Probably better than these plastic & styrofoam cups I been using! :lol:


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Well with all these names flying around I guess I can recommend one of my favorites:
> 
> Martelli, I think you will enjoy it as well.
> 
> Not sure if anyone has said it yet but also the glass you drink it out of will make a big difference.


i am using Riedel stemless glasses. big bulb, lots of air. not specifically cognac glasses but i think the are as close as possible. and work for now, once i fall head first in to cognac they i can invest in the proper stemwear.

here is a link to the glasses i am currently using

Amazon.com: Riedel 'O' Pinot Noir/Burgundy Stemless Wine Glasses (Set of 2: Kitchen & Dining


----------

